# Guardian's build thread



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

well i decided to do bags instead of coils so i dont bust my oil pan pulling in and out of my driveway. ill just let the pics do the talking cuz i know thats what you guys all want.
Btw heres the car in question.








and heres how the trunk started out








started by building a frame to mount all the components in and raise the floor 7 inches
























spare tire access








got a little bit of the wiring done too








then i made the false floor and wrapped it in suede to match the headliner and pillars
















and i also molded the digital gauge in the sunroof motor cover
















now im just waitin on the compressor and bags
let me kinow what you think so far though


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Guardian's build thread (guardian1020)*

nice dude. that box and controller are extremely clean. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Guardian's build thread (guardian1020)*

Looks really good....is it just the camera angle or is the hole for the sub cut off center?


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Guardian's build thread (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Looks really good....is it just the camera angle or is the hole for the sub cut off center?

yeah it was right after i took that pic i fixed it so the sub sits evein in the hole http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Guardian's build thread (guardian1020)*

got the valves all plumbed and wired


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looks sick so far.


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_looks sick so far. 

thank you sir


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (guardian1020)*

lookign very clean and tidy sir...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice build up.


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Guardian's build thread (guardian1020)*

UPDATE...
got the switch box fabbed up and wired and finished wiring and installing the valves in the trunk...
























heres where it comes out of the center console








valves are now wired and plumbed
















and i got all the wiring for the gauge done








compressor gets ordered on friday and then i just have to save for the bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by guardian1020 at 9:20 AM 8-13-2008_


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

Watching this one, clean so far!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

You made your own switch box? thats pretty sweet. 
And the wiring on this is clean as hell..


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

I'm loving the fuse block and relay setup...really clean.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks guys
yeah the switchbox is easy to make all you need are some switches and diodes...and the best part is it was under 20 bucks for parts


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (guardian1020)*

UPDATE.
got the compressor, a new psi sender, and pressure relief valve, put it all in and it fills up and holds air








here are some pics
now all i need are the bags and struts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















































and here is the finished trunk


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (guardian1020)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guardian1020* »_










FINALLY!!!!!
no more burst tanks, DOT or otherwise. (not that i'm advocating non-DOT approved tanks, but if you wanna risk life and limb to save a few bucks, at least put one of these bad boys in a port)


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Guardian's build thread (guardian1020)*

ok so i finally got the bags in after all the set backs i was having...before we all get started, the rears still have bumpstops, they will be coming out when i3 get new struts.
and the fronts will go lower after i get the new struts also...anyway on with the DIRTY pics...i hate mud


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Guardian's build thread (guardian1020)*

Great wiring job.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

subscribibeddd! 
Looks awesome!
Any reason why you drilled holes in the floor? Weight savings? I didnt read the thread...maybe it was asnwered


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_subscribibeddd! 
Looks awesome!
Any reason why you drilled holes in the floor? Weight savings? I didnt read the thread...maybe it was asnwered

i wanted it to be as light as possible, whether it helped or not i dont know but i tried


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (guardian1020)*

wow , great job with all the wiring and trunk arrangement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw did you use light weight mdf ? my friend gave me to try few pieces of light weight mdf, and what a difference its like half lighter.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Lightweight MDF?? Is this new? never heard of this before. Could I find it at Home Depot?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_Lightweight MDF?? Is this new? never heard of this before. Could I find it at Home Depot?

i don't think it is new, i have to ask my friend who gave me this mdf he is a carpenter.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

deffinately interested in more info on that since I will be building my floor pretty soon and that stuff sounds like a miracle.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

my buddy is not answering right now, but here i just found some info
http://www.audiogroupforum.com...17301


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

good info in there suposedly its called Trupan. Now I just need to find a place to get it at.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

is that the air management and valve manifold from airbagit? looks legit..been thinkn about getn them but alot have hated on their stuff...what bags your running? maybe i missed it....either way your setup looks super clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (pielout)*

thanks for all the comments guys.
fronts are uvair aerosports on stck struts
rears are the firestone kit from aac.
the valves i got off ebay but yes they are the airbagit ones...but i would never, EVER, recomend buyin from airbagit.com
and thanks fr the info on the lightweights mdf that looks very interesting










_Modified by guardian1020 at 6:41 AM 12-17-2008_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (guardian1020)*

Im going to be wiring up my valves/compressors/controllers pretty soon and I really like the way you wired everything up. Where would I get those "distributor blocks" from and what did you use the diodes for? And what do you mean by switch box, like what is its purpose and how did you make it? Are there any tricks that you used to wire everything up? The more details the better











_Modified by LBVdubin at 5:37 PM 12-17-2008_


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

ok heres the rundown on the wiring.
4 gauge coming from the battery through a fuse block under the hood.
from 4 gauge to 2 8 gauge in a dist. block under the rear saet, 1 for the amp and 1 for the airride
8 gauge goes into the fuse box seen.
then 1 8 gauge goes to the compressor relay, and the rest are 14 gauge for the valves
the second relay has a 14 gauge wire from the acc power in the key switch to control everything so it only works when the key is on
the switch box has7 switches to control the ground side or each valve.
i used diodes because if i didnt no matter which switch i hit all the valves would work
and finally i got the fuse block and relays at autozone cuz thats where i work








any other questions just let me know id be happy to help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (guardian1020)*

thanks for the very detailed explanation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_thanks for the very detailed explanation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no problem heres a pic if it helps(insert crappy mspaint pic)


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (guardian1020)*








omg your amazing :bow: That actually clarifies everything real nicely. I origionally thought your dis. block was +,- +,- etc. but I got it now thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome build!


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*

this is a really nice looking build dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

thanks for all the great comments guys...just wait till next week when i can get it lower and then some nice wheels to set it off


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (guardian1020)*

just got the next project in the mail...because im sick of it bein so hard to mount my wheels


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (guardian1020)*

wow I think every VW needs a set of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LBVdubin)*










where can i get one?
i check AAC and they didnt have them?


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

i got it from aac...
http://www.airassisted.com/Air....html


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_wow I think every VW needs a set of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

just got my xmas present to myself in the mail








just though i would share http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


parts include...
front and rear strut mounts
front stut bearings and nuts
front leader lines
stud conversion with nuts
caliper pins
pbr ceramic pads
ecs stage 1 big brake kit
fk struts
black caliper paint
random fittings


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

see if you can take those struts and get them shortened.


----------



## DanylBritts (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (guardian1020)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guardian1020* »_just got my xmas present to myself in the mail








just though i would share http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 





http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

